
Ask HN: What's the future like for decentralized web? - bharatkhatri14
1. Ethereum (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ethereum.org&#x2F;)
2. IPFS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipfs.io&#x2F;)
3. Dat (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;datproject.org&#x2F;)
4. Filecoin (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;filecoin.io&#x2F;)
5. Storj (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;storj.io&#x2F;)
======
shea256
Blockstack ([https://blockstack.org/](https://blockstack.org/))

